# Captcha Broken



## agredon (Jul 26, 2011)

The lost password and new account pages both show nothing for the verification image. I tried it in 4 different browsers (Firefox, Opera, Chrome, even IE). I was thankfully able to figure out my password on the 8th try (I had to use my phone after my laptop was locked out).


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yep, seeing the same thing...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ok, now fixed. Thank you Agredon. Not something I had seen as I am always logged in.


----------

